# Help, missing cories!



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey, just bought four julii cories last night. The count was at four this morning, four this afternoon, and then...

3 cories at 3:30 pm

2 cories at 6:40 pm

I don't know what's going on, but I can't find them. There are no bodies, and no bad smell, so I'm hopeful they aren't dead.

I literally turned the whole tank apart this afternoon looking for Ed, the first missing cory. I took the filter apart three times, and moved the heater out just in case he got stuck, and nothing. And now, two are missing. I took the big plastic centerpiece that looks like driftwood and stuck my hand in to check if they were stuck in there. I dug through the gravel to see if they were buried, and nothing. I checked a seven foot radius around the tank to see if they somehow jumped out because they're very active, nothing.

There's nothing in the tank that could eat them. It's just cories and tetras, not even a betta in there.

Am I missing something (except for the cories)? Is there something cories can do that I don't know about that makes them good at hiding? Are they capable of burying in the gravel (it's rounded, no sharp edges), and popping back up later? I'm really hopeful they'll turn up, but has this ever happened to anyone else?

If they're dead, what are my options so the remaining two aren't lonely? There are no more julii cories for sale in my county so replacing them isn't an option. The only store that sells them won't sell them for a while since the four I bought were the only ones available for months and no one was buying them. Would they be ok with some other type of cory (albino, peppered, emerald, etc)?

Thanks for reading this. Sorry it's a bit long.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you have a cover for the tank to ward out cats? Small siblings who might not know better? I hope you find your cories D:


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I know there isn't much the forum can do to help me. I'm just trying to keep an open mind, and think outside the box just in case.

Yes, there's a hood on the tank. There are no cats/other animals in the house that might get to the tank; just small birds, but they don't enter the room. There are no kids living in the house. Found one of the cories. Ed is still missing.

The hood was open this afternoon while I was floating a bag with a new tetra in it. That's when I started looking for him. I don't think he's outside the tank, it's just carpet with no furniture nearby, and everyone in my family looked multiple times.

If I don't find him, will three cories be fine or is that number too small? Even though Ed is missing, the other three are very active, and everyone ate except for Ed.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Three is a minimum for cories, so you should be okay ^^ If it gets down to 2 though, you should try and add another, I dont think species matters, but you can look that up on a catfish forum ^^


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, thanks, that's good to hear. I'll keep looking for Ed and remain hopeful, but the other three are so far doing alright. The tetras might like it more now that Ed isn't swimming right into their school and breaking it apart, though.


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 16, 2010)

Were did you find the third corry?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hear corys school together with other corys so if you have to get a different kind of cory you should be okay. How big are your julies? Do you have anything big enough to eat them? Double-check the driftwood again, it's amazing but sometimes when they go hide they can stay hidden in there even if you pick their hiding spot up.

And keep looking around the room with the tank. Fish can really travel a distance when they flop around in a panic. I hope you find Ed soon.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you have any hollow ornaments? You might want to try turning the gravel a bit, my jullies were known to shove themselves under gravel/rocks when spooked... Hope you find him.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I've checked and double checked everything. No sign of Ed. Looks like we lost him. There's only one ornament to check, and I stuck my hand in there, and there was no sign of him. I dug my hands through the gravel and nothing. I checked the ammonia levels, and it was at 0 so no dead fish. There's nowhere for him to fall outside the tank without being noticed since it's just carpeting all around, and the furniture is several feet away. I've checked under all the furniture anyway, even though it's a bit far.

The julies are over an inch long so I would have been able to spot him. It's a mystery at this point. There's nothing in the tank except for the other three cories and four neon tetras, and there wasn't enough time for them to eat him if he died because he disappeared during a fifteen minute period. He didn't show up during the feeding frenzy. I guess I'll take the big ornament out again and check one last time. I'll dig up the gravel again.

I'm still hopeful.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Time to call off the search. Ed has been lost. The tank is clean, nothing in the gravel, and I flushed the driftwood until every single piece of gravel fell out of it. I moved every piece of furniture in the room, and got a huge, bloody gash on my toe for it, but no Ed. I think it's safe to say he's not in the tank since I practically took it apart. If he's somewhere in the room, it's been over 24 hrs since he was last seen.

Rest in peace, Ed.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Truly bizarre. Sounds like Ed was just beamed up to the mother ship or something. Sorry about your loss . . . er, disappearance.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I know. Looks like he just got beamed up or something. I still don't know where the third one hid when I couldn't find it, but that one showed up a few minutes later. It'll really be bizarre if I come home from work one day a couple of weeks from now and he's back, but I doubt it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I swear, you get a fish so you don't have to worry about where it is (unlike a dog or cat) and look what happens. Well, if he does ever turn up, I imagine he'd have one heck of a story to tell if he could.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

One last thing... Have you checked inside the filter?


----------



## wshfail (Jun 5, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> One last thing... Have you checked inside the filter?


I wondered why no one suggested the filter yet. I found a female betta alive in mine that had been missing for 3 days. I have no idea how she got in but she managed it. All the holes are way too small but she must have wanted in bad. I be willing to go all in that they are in the filter.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I know you said you checked the filter, but did you look in every part of it? Intake tube (if it's HoB), impeller, reservoir, around and possibly even in filter media? 

Do you have a lot of plants or decor? If so, did you take all of it out when you were searching for him? Almost every time I check my tank I can only see three of my four cories, but when I do my weekly gravel vac and take out all of the fake plants, there are always four.

Have you checked in the part of the hood that covers the light? I don't think they're really jumpers, but you never know.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

I took the filter apart three times. The plants are too small for him to hide in them, but I pulled them out and checked them anyway. I took the whole tank apart twice, and dug through the gravel and all the decor twice. I took everything out, and there was no sign of him. The light part of the hood is taped shut so nothing can get in there, but I undid the tape and checked that, too. I checked everything with a flashlight, especially the filter. The light went straight through everything with no obstructions. I ran my hands over and inside every single inch of the tank, especially the filter.

He's not outside of the tank, either. My whole family searched the room, moving all the furniture and everything.

He isn't just hiding, either. He hasn't come out to eat the past two days. Before he disappeared he was very active going up and down the glass of the tank with the other three. Now the other three are doing that without him.

Whether he's dead or alive, I just want a closure. I just want to know so that I can set my mind at ease. I'm worried sick that he might be stuck somewhere and still alive, but no matter what I do, I come up empty.

I still check the tank and filter every single day, and walk around the room, checking randomly, but still nothing.

As far as the other three cories go, Ed's been replaced. I added my betta in, and the odd cory out (the third one) keeps "schooling" with the betta. I've caught them copying each others every move, quite interesting. My betta even stays at the bottom of the tank now, swimming around with the cories. The third cory and my betta have a specific move only they do, circling around one plant over and over again, always the same plant for several minutes at a time, and they take turns who goes first. For a betta he's definitely being very social, not expected.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hope this helps. I'll quote from my book _Freshwater Aquarium Problem Solver_ by David Boruchowitz.

"Sometimes a fish defies all attempts to locate it and then suddenly reappears, healthy and happy. Often this is a fish like a loach or a catfish that enjoys trying out every nook and cranny as a potential home. Many times the fish will be so tightly wedged inside an ornament that it does not let go even when the object is removed from the tank for inspection."

The book also says "If you move rocks or other objects, you cannot assume that the fish is not hiding in them, since as you move on to other objects, it may sneak back into the one you've already checked." It recommends checking the tank from all sides and looking at it from above. "A fish hiding at the surface behind the front top plastic frame is invisible from the front glass."

All that aside, I find the behavior of your odd-man-out cory and your betta fascinating. It's almost like your betta knows the cory needs a pal right now. Maybe your betta knows Ed is just hiding and is filling in as a temp until Ed returns.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the quote from the book. It makes me feel hopeful that he might still be inside the huge ornament that takes up a large part of the tank. Even though I've checked it and ran my hands through the inside of it for as far as I could reach, even though I flushed it in the bathroom with a gushing flow of water until everything came out of it, I'm hopeful he's inside and that he'll show up again. I just find it hard to believe that he'd hide for so long when all the others are out in the open all the time, and that he'd ignore food when all the others go crazy the moment they sense it.

It is fascinating that the betta chose to take the role of the missing cory. He only gets annoyed by it if they keep following him to the point that they swim into each other and cause a head on collision. He tolerates everything else, and the fact that he's ignoring the top half of the tank because he's too busy swimming with them really makes it interesting. Even right now when it's lights out, the four of them are together, side by side so close that their bodies touch. I just took this photo now: Dodo has been playing with this cory for several minutes while I was trying to take the picture, and there's a second cory in the right corner. And a second photo with two cories right next to him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's a really sweet photo of them chillin' together. But I can understand why he'd be annoyed at a head-on collision.  Ouch, those corys are armored cats after all.

Who knows what goes through a fish's brain or why they'd hide away from food? Perhaps Ed was getting picked on? Hard to say but as long as you haven't found him outside the tank and you haven't experienced an ammonia spike that would indicate a deceased Ed _inside_ the tank, I have to believe the little brat is hiding from you.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, it's been 20 min. since I took the photos and they're still playing. Dodo only goes up for air, and then swims right back down. It was just one head-on collision, and both were fine.

Well, Ed and the other three cories lived at the pet store in a tank by themselves for at least two months. There was a fifth, but it died before I bought them. Maybe Ed was the weakest of the remaining four. Nope, haven't found Ed outside the tank. I've been checking the ammonia level every single day and it's staying at 0.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Time to change Ed's name to Houdini, the rascal. I sure hope you find him before Dodo morphs into a cory cat.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I was actually thinking of calling him Houdini. It's day four since he's gone missing and nothing. I don't think Dodo will morph into a cory since he keeps eating the tetras' food. He might have an identity crisis, though. He's way too social for a betta.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Actually some bettas are very social. Depends on the fish. 

My betta girls are only interested in the Cory Cats if they think they have food. The Cory Cats couldn't care less. They're busy; they've got stuff to do, lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Are you sure one of your birds didn't catch him while he may have been outside the tank? And no ammonia spike? I'm really at a loss here . . . check for tiny transponders or cameras in the tank that could mean he was an alien spy who got beamed to the mother ship.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

What kind of heater do you have?
We had a female betta we 'lost' one time. We even took a huge rock deco out and smashed it up to see if she was stuck in it (total waste lol)
We found her IN the HEATER. It's one of those that has the slits at the bottom ( http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/c0a0d025a27dd360144baf90ec585ba5.jpg ) 
She got in somehow but by the time we got her out she was so out-of-it it was too late. =/
Hope you find it!


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad he is very social. I'm also surprised all the other fish like him and interact with him, too; it's great.

--

Yes, I'm sure my birds didn't get him. They're in a different part of the house, and can't get to the aquarium. Not to mention they're too small to get him anyway (parakeets and cockatiels). When I just got Dodo, I brought my oldest parakeet over to meet him, and he got scared of Dodo.

Nope, no ammonia spike, checked every day for the past three days. My family was like "are you sure you bought four and not three?" and I had to show them the receipt that says four cory cats.

I'm thinking he did somehow jump/fall out of the tank and flopped into some corner that we can't reach. Or... he got beamed up to his mother ship.

The heater is a see-through one so I can see all the parts inside of it. The slits are on top and not submerged, and they're way too small to even see inside, much smaller than those on the heater in the link provided. They're a little thicker than a fingernail. The bottom of the heater has a "safety cap".


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

xMandy said:


> What kind of heater do you have?
> We had a female betta we 'lost' one time. We even took a huge rock deco out and smashed it up to see if she was stuck in it (total waste lol)
> We found her IN the HEATER. It's one of those that has the slits at the bottom ( http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/c0a0d025a27dd360144baf90ec585ba5.jpg )
> She got in somehow but by the time we got her out she was so out-of-it it was too late. =/
> Hope you find it!


Seriously? Wow. I wonder how the heck she managed that. She was either very tiny or very determined.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Fish do things you'd never expect... kinda like children!


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Seriously? Wow. I wonder how the heck she managed that. She was either very tiny or very determined.


Some how she got in and was laying on the slits on the bottom. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

xMandy said:


> Some how she got in and was laying on the slits on the bottom. I couldn't believe it.


Yeah, I don't think I could have believed it either. Must have been a shock to you.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, I agree, that is hard to believe. Still, I checked the heater, and nothing. Dodo really likes his heater, though. He swam over and bit me; how inconsiderate.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Have you checked under your tank stand? (only if it isn't one of those iron ones where you can see everything of course lol) I had a tank on a bookshelf, and up against the wall, we had an eel awhile back, and I've read everywhere they're known for jumping and staying alive. Well he disappeared, I searched everywhere, moved furniture, took apart the filter, etc.. Eventually I figured he'd gotten out and the dogs took him outside thinking he was a toy...

Well one day (a few weekends ago actually) we moved the tank, and my bookshelf (felt like rearranging and the tank was empty) and low and behold there he was UNDER the bookshelf, crispy. My fiance wanted to cry, he LOVED the eel.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Yup, checked that, too. It's a reinforced shelving unit that has no sides, just four shelves and the four metal legs. I checked everything on every single shelf, and checked underneath it. I can't move the unit as it's way too heavy, but I checked every inch of it and around it. The only part I can't check is directly under where the legs touch the floor, but it's impossible to get a paper between the unit and the floor there (I tried) so I doubt a fish could get in there. The legs are about the same length as my cories so size-wise unless he gets it perfectly a part of him would be sticking out if he was under a leg. Plus, I'm sure we would have smelled a dead fish by now since we keep poking around.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The mystery deepens . . . all I can suggest now is to sit back and not disturb the tank much. Maybe when the fuss dies down, he'll feel safe and come back out from wherever the heck he's hiding.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

I had almost 20 ghost shrimp then the next day 10... then less... then less... 

Drax couldn't have eaten them since they were all ALMOSt his size! 

... I only scooped out 5 corpses >.> 

I even vased Drax and completely tore the tank apart thinking shrimp were wedged somewhere decaying. None. UGH why do they have to turn that nasty pink color! 

I'm SO glad your betta is making friends with the tank! When I tried getting friends for Drax... he nearly killed them all!


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Oh god, I'm having mental images of this tiny fish getting beamed up into a UFO, shiny lights and everything :/


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry it didn't work out for you, Drax. Maybe you didn't find the right tank mates for him or the shrimp attacked each other because there wasn't enough space for them. I found out mine loves ghost shrimp (in the nom nom way), doesn't care about neon tetras except that he thinks their food is delicious (and apparently they like his, too), and really likes to hang out with the cories, and they feel the same about him.

I did a water change today, and when I was done I added more gravel and three additional hiding spots. Tomorrow I'm going to add one more plant (so I'll have about a dozen real plants) and baffle the filter. It won't really disturb the tank since it'll only take a min. or two to do. I find it odd that none of the other fish in there mind me messing with the tank. Dodo eats out of my hand, the tetras are pretty close to doing that (and would if it wasn't for Dodo's big butt being in the way) and the cories would if they'd just look up. I have a feeling he is not in there.

This definitely belongs in the x-files.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe it was the long-awaited 'Rapture'... and the only creature worthy of rapturing was your catfish! :O


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol, maybe, but that would mean that they got the date wrong. Hmm, interesting...

Am I the only one who thinks of Bioshock when I hear the talk about Rapture?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

What's a bioshock??? o_o


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Maybe it was the long-awaited 'Rapture'... and the only creature worthy of rapturing was your catfish! :O


But Here Fishy, didn't you lose some green neons too in a similar mysterious manner? So only a handful of fish were worthy of rapturing. . . too funny. That old guy got the date wrong 'cause he can't speak fish - if he'dve asked, they would've told him.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bioshock is a videogame...


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

alidawn15 said:


> Bioshock is a videogame...


Oh... I thought it was a pool chemical... nevermind... lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Oh... I thought it was a pool chemical... nevermind... lol!


Don't worry, I'm not up on the latest video games either. ^_^ Unless it's for Nintendo DS. And it really does sound like a pool chemical, doesn't it?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually, I think you turn into some sorta mutant creature, think there were quite a few fishy traits. With the game bioshock that is.
Sorry for the OT ness


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

It's ok about the OTness, I started it. Yeah, mutant creatures, and it's underwater. The name of the underwater city was Rapture. It's very pretty graphically.

Back on topic, just for the sake of keeping on topic, still no sign of Ed. But I finally finished working on the tank (just put in the last plant and filter is finally baffled). I'll have to take a few pictures now that it's done.


----------



## Kiwimommy (May 4, 2011)

You're causing bad luck! LOL One of my betta girls went missing the day after I read this thread.. I found her shoved up in the filter and have NO clue how she managed it! o.0 
She didn't make it though.
Still hoping you find your Ed.. I've been lurking


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I didn't mean to cause any bad luck. Ed is still missing. We did name all the other fishies, though: One, Two, Three... and so on. I swear I wasn't the one who named them.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's what I love about bettas; since they come in so many colors it's so easy to identify them and name them. I love corys but they're uhm, identical. Three julii (julie? juliie?) cats all look so . . . alike. So cute but so alike.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, we named the missing julii cory Ed after the hyena from Lion King, and the tetra that died was named Nemo because it wouldn't school while it was alive. The others... I dunno. I kind of want to name the cory that keeps following Dodo around Spazz. I also want to name the smallest tetra Chubby or Piggy 'cause he eats the most.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If Chubby or Piggy keeps eating the most, he won't be the smallest tetra for long. ^_^


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

He certainly won't be the smallest one. After feeding time he's got the biggest tummy of them all. He looks like a ball with a tail. It's hard to stop a fast tetra from eating all the food while feeding everyone else, but he's fine. He's so spazzy that he goes back to his usual tiny self within a few hours.

He's also the one who tried eating a bloodworm, but it was too big. It looked like he had a mustache because he was carrying it around in his mouth. I'm sure he would have won a mustache contest. Next time I'll try to take a picture of his mustache.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They're so cute when they do that! I fed my newest girl a pellet that was too big for her and she carried it around the tank for two minutes until it finally dissolved enough for her to slurp some down. She looked so proud of herself, though, like she'd caught it all by herself.

Yes, yes, pics of the tetra's mustache.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I'll feed Dodo bloodworms tomorrow (it's his treat, not the tetras') so we'll see if they'll grab one. I'll have my camera ready, but no promises of pics since it might take a few tries/days.

Mine do the same with the pellets, but they get bored of it before it dissolves and just let it go. That reminds me of little tetra clowns with clown noses, lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They really are characters, these fish of ours. Those who say fish are boring just don't spend enough time around them.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

After reading this thread, I am watching my fish. Once he hid and we freaked out. He was in his cave for about 30 min XD (there is air down in his cave so he can breathe down there) and finally came out for food. The things our bettas and fish do.


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Speaking of gone missing*

Jeez just last night I had a scare with my oto cat. I did a full water chagne on my 3 gal and then divided it and put him in the bigger side along with my HM jude and Blackbird on the other side. Mind you he's only been with blackbird so far but I figured I would put him on the larger side. So a few hours go by and I walk over to check on everything and my otos missing so instantly I'm like O.O. start panic mode now.

So first I checked all the plants both on top and under. I looked on both sides minus Blackbird's side because the divider goes allt he way tot he top of the lid so he couldn't of gotten through there. So then after that I looked all around my tanak dns tand and nothing. Checked Jude and he wasn't bloated or anything so he didn't eat him. Finally I stepped back and glanced over Blackbirds side again and noticed a bit of color behind the heater and low and behold the oto is hiding behind it just munching away on something. So I'm like how in the world? turns out there was a small enough crack between the divider and tank wall that he was able to squeeze through(fixed it after) and is now happily munching on Blackbird's side that doesn't mind him at all.

So that was my excitement for the night XD I hope non of my cories decided to do soemthing like that to me


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol, that's funny; I guess your oto prefers Blackbird, and not Jude.

Just to stay on topic, I think one of my tetras likes to mess with me and hide. Every single time I do the fish count, one is missing. Once he wouldn't come out for a good 15 min. Turns out he was just still sleeping in a cave while the other three were racing... he's definitely not a morning fishy.

Sorry guys, no pic of a tetra with a mustache; he just wouldn't hold the bloodworm long enough for a snapshot. But I did get a special treat while at work today. So here are a couple of pics I took while driving around. They were taken with my cell phone from my car.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Purty. I, uh, hope you were still driving? ;-)


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

I pulled over to take the pics. There were three of them, and two ran, the third stayed and just watched me while I was taking the pics.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Neat. I live in a small town that ambitiously calls itself a city, so no deer. But plenty of raccoons and possums. And blue jays. I hate blue jays.


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

That group of deer actually lives near my house. I've seen them and their young; they're so cute. We got raccoons, possums, armadillos, deer, hares, squirrels (and fox squirrels). Lots of different animals. Fox squirrels look like angry chipmunks when they run around 'cause they're not as scared of people as regular squirrels. I had one chase me. I think we have blue jays; I know we have cardinals.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

How could you hate bluejays? We have cardinals, doves and bluejays that come back every year because of huge trees in my yard.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

alidawn15 said:


> How could you hate bluejays? We have cardinals, doves and bluejays that come back every year because of huge trees in my yard.


Easy. They dive-bomb my cats and scream all day long. They're western scrub blue jays and the most obnoxious things. They aren't even afraid of people. They sit right on the back of the deck chair by the house so the cat can't come up to the house and go in. They've also killed a lot of the little finches and some of the doves around here, the buggers. 

I don't know if we get cardinals in central CA. I'll have to check my bird book. We're near a delta so we do get seagulls in the McDonald's parking lot behind my house.


----------

